# first endo appt



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

:jumping0047: Went well! lol

This endo is right in line with everything I've read as far as treatment for thyca in regards to RAI, meds, timelines, etc. If anyone remembers when I did RAI in Nov I was confused why there wasn't a WBS scheduled right after. The endo said ideally she would like a WBS scan done right after but radiology and surgeons don't order them. I didn't ask because I figured the point is moot now, but idk if she couldn't order it since I wasn't her patient yet technically or what. So anyway, the plan is for a WBS in June, unless my Tg comes back too high yet in which case she'll move the WBS up to April and if needed do another RAI. She also explained due to the shortage of thyrogen if I would have to go off Synthroid she rx's Cytomel for 2 weeks then nothing for 2 weeks, and LID for 1 week prior. She also has a very nice bedside manner and is very open to patient input. She said if I don't feel right to call in right away. So now it's just wait to hear back on the bloodwork, which will probably be in 2 weeks since they send some off to Mayo and that takes a week to get back.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

The nurse called today and said my TSH level isn't low enough so the Dr put me on 137mcg (I was on 112mcg). I was in my car on my cell with no paper to write anything down anyway but I didn't get the actual TSH number. I'm just happy to know feeling mediocre & blah isn't all in my head. Next is wait for the remainder of test results and then a check up in March.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good. Sounds like progress!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> :jumping0047: Went well! lol
> 
> This endo is right in line with everything I've read as far as treatment for thyca in regards to RAI, meds, timelines, etc. If anyone remembers when I did RAI in Nov I was confused why there wasn't a WBS scheduled right after. The endo said ideally she would like a WBS scan done right after but radiology and surgeons don't order them. I didn't ask because I figured the point is moot now, but idk if she couldn't order it since I wasn't her patient yet technically or what. So anyway, the plan is for a WBS in June, unless my Tg comes back too high yet in which case she'll move the WBS up to April and if needed do another RAI. She also explained due to the shortage of thyrogen if I would have to go off Synthroid she rx's Cytomel for 2 weeks then nothing for 2 weeks, and LID for 1 week prior. She also has a very nice bedside manner and is very open to patient input. She said if I don't feel right to call in right away. So now it's just wait to hear back on the bloodwork, which will probably be in 2 weeks since they send some off to Mayo and that takes a week to get back.


So good to hear from you! And WOW!!! Sounds like you have a really good doctor who cares a lot about your care in the now and in the future.

This is the best news.

How are you feeling?


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Had my 2nd appt today. She increased my synthroid to 150mcg. In January my TSH was 11.5, its now down to 2.75, which is progress but of course not low enough to suppress thyca. I go back in May for another check, she will also do a Tg tumor marker again, and a neck ultrasound. Sometime this summer she wants a WBS done, but she is incredibly frustrated with the lack of Thyrogen for the 10 patients she has waiting. It would be nice to use that, but I'm suspecting when the time comes I will be taking cytomel for a few weeks before going totally hypo. Fortunately we have no summer vacation plans so I told her a WBS & prep for it won't interrupt anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> Had my 2nd appt today. She increased my synthroid to 150mcg. In January my TSH was 11.5, its now down to 2.75, which is progress but of course not low enough to suppress thyca. I go back in May for another check, she will also do a Tg tumor marker again, and a neck ultrasound. Sometime this summer she wants a WBS done, but she is incredibly frustrated with the lack of Thyrogen for the 10 patients she has waiting. It would be nice to use that, but I'm suspecting when the time comes I will be taking cytomel for a few weeks before going totally hypo. Fortunately we have no summer vacation plans so I told her a WBS & prep for it won't interrupt anything.


So so good to hear from you!! ARE you feeling better? This is important!

Glad you got an increase. When does she want you in for labs?


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I _am_ feeling better, not optimal but better. Still battle fatigue a bit so hopefully this increase will do the trick. At least the brain fog is mostly gone, I hated that.

I have a neck ultrasound on April 17, and labs probably the day before my next appt which will be in May sometime.


----------

